# PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*

					Wenn aktuelle Spiele immer öfter ruckeln, kommen Sie nicht umhin, sich Gedanken um neue Hardware zu machen. Die wichtigste Frage dabei ist: Soll der vorhandene PC aufgerüstet werden, oder ist die Neuanschaffung eines Rechenknechts unumgänglich? Die Antwort auf diese Frage finden Sie in unserem neuen Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten".

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*


----------



## SiCl1987 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*

Und... bestellt! XD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*



SiCl1987 schrieb:


> Und... bestellt! XD



Endlich einer, der es öffentlich zugibt.


----------



## azkar (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*

Auf ihn! xD


----------



## SiCl1987 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*

Na ja, wenn ich bei Pimp My PC 2016 Leer ausgehe, muss ich ja wissen, was ich dann tue.


----------



## machero (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*

Hatte das Heft auch schon in der Hand gehabt.

Hab mich dann aber für das "PCGH PC-Praxis-Handbuch" entschieden. 

Ist halt  insgesamt etwas umfangreicher. Imho ein sehr gelungenes Sonderheft, wo man auch noch in 2-3 Jahren mal was nachschlagen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*

Ahoi,

ja, die beiden Hefte ergänzen sich. Das Sonderheft leistet in erster Linie Kaufberatung für die Gegenwart, während das Handbuch viel Grundwissen "drumherum" liefert. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## machero (9. November 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten": Jetzt im Handel oder als Download*

Hab mir das Sonderheft "PC 2017: Tunen und aufrüsten" dann doch noch geholt.
Es ist auf jeden Fall alles sehr gut beschrieben - komprimiertes Wissen in Rein-Form  
Man spart sich viel Zeit im Forum. Die 6,-Euro sind gut angelegt.


----------

